
Show HN: Android Logcat app without root permissions - tananaev
https://github.com/tananaev/rootless-logcat
======
tananaev
The app gets stuck on connection stage quite often, but it seems to be a
problem with adb daemon on the phone. After several retries it usually starts
working. If you experience crashes, please wait for version 1.2 which is
waiting for Google's "approval".

